
TreeFrog: high-speed full-stack C++ framework for web applications - ingve
http://www.treefrogframework.org/
======
kirab
The sad thing is: This framework isn't really fast. Just by virtue of being
C++ nothing gets faster. Have a look at the web framework benchmarks:

[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r9](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r9)

~~~
wasyl
I had no idea rails/django are sooooo slow

~~~
angersock
...which should tell you that speed really isn't as big a deal in web dev as
some would have you believe. :)

~~~
DannyBee
It doesn't tell you that at all, since plenty of companies lose users/etc due
to latency and other issues.

~~~
angersock
[citation needed]

I imagine that that issue is _highly_ overrated for most companies.

~~~
DannyBee
You really want me to start citing research papers which show that if you
improve latency, even if users don't "notice" it, you gain users?

"web latency research user conversion rate" on google will turn up a ton.

Heck, back in 2004, ten years ago, you only got two seconds:
[http://cba.unl.edu/research/articles/548/download.pdf](http://cba.unl.edu/research/articles/548/download.pdf)

Now 1 second
[http://www.australianscience.com.au/research/google/34439.pd...](http://www.australianscience.com.au/research/google/34439.pdf)

Even that causes losses: [http://www.tagman.com/mdp-blog/2012/03/just-one-
second-delay...](http://www.tagman.com/mdp-blog/2012/03/just-one-second-delay-
in-page-load-can-cause-7-loss-in-customer-conversions/)

Google sees significant effects at 200ms:
[http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2009/06/speed-
matters.htm...](http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2009/06/speed-matters.html)

blah blah blah.

Feel free to find things that say the opposite, i've never seen a study that
says "users will choose the slower service, if it's 'better', they just don't
give a crap".

And sure there is a diminishing return, but if your latency times are 1s or
greater for a web based service, you are almost 100% guaranteed to be losing
users/conversions/etc.

~~~
ChrisAntaki
From a psychological standpoint, a server that consistently responds quickly &
doesn't break is easier to trust.

------
dyscrete
I don't really see the benefit of using Qt in this case, and the framework
states that because it's in C++ it's faster which is just plain wrong.

~~~
angersock
They're likely building on the low-level OS and networking primitives in Qt.

~~~
cheez
I don't see why they use Qt doing things like this...

[https://github.com/treefrogframework/treefrog-
framework/blob...](https://github.com/treefrogframework/treefrog-
framework/blob/master/src/tapplicationserverbase_win.cpp)

------
aliakhtar
I don't see any mention of c++ being compiled to javascript. Without that,
this seems to be server-only, not full stack.

On the other hand, there is Google Web Toolkit which lets you write both
client and server code in Java, which is very close to C++ in performance, and
compiles the client code to very efficient javascript. (CSS is also compiled
into being very efficient.)
[http://www.gwtproject.org/overview.html](http://www.gwtproject.org/overview.html)

